# Anyone have this?



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.bluestonesafety.com/catalog_i9813035.html?catId=347339

Kinda wanting it,looks like good quality.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
It's my very firm belief that, speaking of holsters, price equals quality.
The most effective holsters are not made of fabric, and do not have Velcro-secured safety straps.
Vest-pocket-carry makes your draw extra slow, especially when the vest provides a mere pocket, and does not contain a holster.
But that's just me...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

watching the video....that guy sweeps himself with the muzzle so many times I lost count...


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

But... but... he's wearing and ARMY shirt. He must be a professional! :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Not for me. I'll stick to IWB with the very occasional off-body carry in one of the Max packs (ie. long car ride).


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have that exact model, but I wear a similar vest in cool weather and it works fine, albeit slow draw, but real handy.

I got it mine from "Cheaper Than Dirt" - good website for supplies - my vest comes in black or tan -

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/Sear...+Products&num=10&q=vest+tactical&pagenumber=2

:smt1099


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...ealment-Vest-Black.aspx?a=490978&kwtid=292471

I actually like this vest better,and it actually has a holster.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a problem with vests and other super hidden holsters (including Ankle) for every day use.

IMHO. I think people get lazy. I think they get tired of humping that 1911, tired of threading the holster for the J frame, Tired of wearing the proper covering garment. I think people go to the super concealment based on convenience. 

The deeper you conceal a gun, the slower it is to deploy. Don’t get me wrong, there is a time and place for deep concealment, but not as a general carry.

Our opponent chooses the time and place of the encounter. The better able you are to move and quickly draw the more likely you are to live. We want to live. We want to protect those we love. Isn’t this the reason we carry? 

Why would you compromise your ability with these stakes on the table? Is it really worth the ease of shrugging a vest on? 

Anticipating the response of “I can draw from my vest quickly” or “I do pretty well from the ankle rig”, try this. Get a blue gun or any toy gun. Put it in your rig. Have your presumably smaller significant other grab you and start hitting and pushing you. How well can you access while in a close encounter?


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Fair enough.Thanx for the opinions.


----------

